# Race to sub15



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 13, 2019)

I created this race to sub15 as there is no good race to sub15 thread.

RULES of this competition:

------------------------------------------------

1 - Scrambles and results generated on wednesdays 15:00 UTC

------------------------------------------------

2 - You have 1 week to compete.
Format: avg of 12, three consecutive sub15 and BOOM! (tetris for jeff) you're sub15.
Please use WCA competition rules, as 15 sec inspection (when possible) and penalties. Be honest, you're your own judge.
Prizes in cash $$$$ (just kidding )

------------------------------------------------

3 - Please post in this format:



> Name -> Average
> ...
> extra stuff (individual times and / or comments / wathever)



This make it easy for me to process the results.

------------------------------------------------

I'll share spreadsheet here later with results


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 13, 2019)

WEEK 1







1. U' R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F L' B' U2 F' D' U F' R' F2 
2. U' L' F D' R F L B2 L' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 
3. F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 L' F R' D' B D2 B2 U R2 
4. U2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' D R D2 F' R' F2 L D2 F' R 
5. F2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B' U2 L D L' B D L' B R' 
6. L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 R B2 U2 F' L D R2 B2 D2 R D B2 U' 
7. B' D2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' D' R B R2 D L F U' B' U' 
8. B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 D' F2 U' R F2 U2 L2 F 
9. R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D F' L2 R' D' L' F U2 B U 
10. B2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 D F2 L' F' U L2 U F' D2 L F R2 
11. D2 U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' F2 U2 F' D B2 F' L B' U L' D' U R' 
12. R2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 U' L' B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' D' L'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 13, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira -> 17.92



> 1. 16.59
> 2. 16.06
> 3. 20.29
> 4. 18.09
> ...



Awful average for me. Best avg5: 17.97 (worst than avg12!), just a few sub15 singles.
also two counting +2 -_-
really bad average overall


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 13, 2019)

Noah Diamond>19.94

1.18.39
2.18.34
3.20.31
4.19.08
5.20.23
6.17.25
7.20.10+2=22.01
8.17.88
9.20.30
10.21.44
11.20.09
12.22.64



meh


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 26, 2019)

I think more people can participate, if we don't have 5 people in total I'll discontinue this thread

I'll extend this round for one more week


----------

